# European EMS Quality



## carl damour (Mar 14, 2018)

good day my fellow medic friends!!

I am part of a delegation attending EMS congress 2018 in Copenhagen!! I am looking for others like minded people who believe in making quality paramedicine changes and who would like to connect while I am in Europe.  I may be extending my trip a little and will also have to time to connect after the conference to meet and visit EMS services.  Thus, I am also looking to connect with service representatives who are interested in showing a fellow colleague the quality of their service!!

Thank you all!!


----------



## MJG (May 14, 2018)

Sorry - hope my replies is not too late.
Unfortunately I will be abroad most of the summer, but I know a few services close to the German border to Denmark. In case you want to give them a visit, I could arrange something for you.

Best wishes!


----------



## carl damour (May 14, 2018)

Sure I plan on returning to Europe in a month or two and happy to receive your information!


----------



## MJG (May 15, 2018)

If you are in Northern Ireland - I'll be there from Mid of June to mid of July. After that I'll be out of Europe for a while again.
Send me a message on where you are planning to go and I can see it I have people there in my contact book.
Best wishes!


----------

